# Leonardo:"Avanti con Gattuso, mai stato in dubbio"



## Willy Wonka (28 Dicembre 2018)

Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:

"Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.
Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
Higuain? Non ci ha mai chiesto di essere ceduto, ma noi non facciamo prigionieri. 
La Champions è fondamentale, i riscatti di Higuain e Bakayoko passano dal 4 posto."


----------



## Hellscream (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.
> Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...



Quindi da ora sono ufficialmente complici della situazione, bene.


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.
> Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...



Ole!


----------



## Pivellino (28 Dicembre 2018)

Direi che la notizia è questa diffida.
Praticamente non possiamo fare niente, sicuramente non possiamo prendere un tecnico di livello.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.
> Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...



Dichiarazioni abbastanza preoccupanti...


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.
> Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...



Dichiarazioni che sono una mazzata sui denti. Evidentemente è il nostro destino, al momento.


----------



## Doc55 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Quindi non compreranno nessuno ed Higuain sarà ceduto 
Va bene!!!


----------



## ventu84090 (28 Dicembre 2018)

La uefa avrebbe anche rotto i cosiddetti...


----------



## 7vinte (28 Dicembre 2018)




----------



## Zanc9 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Ci hanno diffidato dopo l'acquisto di un 21enne di prospettiva a 35 milioni? Ma che si scherza?

Ciao core allora


----------



## __king george__ (28 Dicembre 2018)

bene ha vinto l'incapace e probabilmente Paolo...contento per loro...meno per me...pazienza


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.
> Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...



Praticamente la Uefa ci ha semi-bloccato il mercato, e meno male che c'era chi diceva che la sentenza era leggera. Chissà perchè faranno il ricorso al tas...


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Dicembre 2018)

Ancora Leonardo:"Abbiamo una rosa di 30 giocatori, se non esce qualcuno non si possono fare acquisti, che comunica sarebbero eventualmente solo Opportunità di mercato, chance. Nessuna spesa pazza. Noi vorremmo anche comprare ma non possiamo, ci sono dei problemi."


----------



## James45 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.
> Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...



Se non è una trollata (bei tempi quando qui dentro si gioiva delle trollate di Leonardo e delle sue risate immaginando e sperando chissachè) , consiglierei a quelli che auspicavano una sconfitta contro la Spal di cambiare prontamente bandiera e prodigarsi in scongiuri affinchè si vinca.

Mi sa che o si mangia questa minestra, o...


----------



## James45 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ancora Leonardo:"Abbiamo una rosa di 30 giocatori, se non esce qualcuno non si possono fare acquisti, che comunica sarebbero eventualmente solo Opportunità di mercato, chance. Nessuna spesa pazza. Noi vorremmo anche comprare ma non possiamo, ci sono dei problemi."



Bien, Gallo togliti la maschera!


----------



## Kaw (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.
> Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...


Il fpf ha veramente rotto, praticamente così è impossibile per una società come la nostra pensare di poter competere con le big del momento, e i top club di oggi hanno la strada in discesa.
Ditemi voi se è normale...


----------



## Aron (28 Dicembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Praticamente la Uefa ci ha semi-bloccato il mercato, e meno male che c'era chi diceva che la sentenza era leggera. Chissà perchè faranno il ricorso al tas...



Per ora (sempre che non bluffino, ma ci conto poco), il FPF era, è, e rimarrà l'alibi perfetto per chi non vuole investire con continuità e criterio.
Il ricorso al TAS è giustissimo, ma io non ho mai visto nessuno del Milan (o dell'Inter o di quei club con proprietà che investono poco) adirarsi con furore contro l'UEFA perché non gli permettono di spendere. Infatti ogni volta che viene toccato il tema FPF ne parlano con tono dispiaciuto o distaccato come se non gliene fregasse niente.
Mi ricordo solo di un club che si arrabbiò pubblicamente contro il FPF, e guarda caso quel club era il PSG.


----------



## ventu84090 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ancora Leonardo:"Abbiamo una rosa di 30 giocatori, se non esce qualcuno non si possono fare acquisti, che comunica sarebbero eventualmente solo Opportunità di mercato, chance. Nessuna spesa pazza. Noi vorremmo anche comprare ma non possiamo, ci sono dei problemi."



Che situazione...speriamo di riuscire a fare piazza pulita di almeno 10-12 giocatori altrimenti la vedo dura anche per il futuro...


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Dicembre 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Se non è una trollata (bei tempi quando qui dentro si gioiva delle trollate di Leonardo e delle sue risate immaginando e sperando chissachè) , consiglierei a quelli che auspicavano una sconfitta contro la Spal di cambiare prontamente bandiera e prodigarsi in scongiuri affinchè si vinca.
> 
> Mi sa che o si mangia questa minestra, o...



Eh, a sto punto mi sa che hai ragione.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ancora Leonardo:"Abbiamo una rosa di 30 giocatori,* se non esce qualcuno non si possono fare acquisti*, che comunica sarebbero eventualmente solo Opportunità di mercato, chance. Nessuna spesa pazza. Noi vorremmo anche comprare ma non possiamo, ci sono dei problemi."


----------



## Zenos (28 Dicembre 2018)

Seeee buonanotte


----------



## ventu84090 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Prestiti e parametri zero...non c'è altra soluzione...


----------



## Ecthelion (28 Dicembre 2018)

La scossa con la Giacomense detta SPAL, nessun acquisto, Gattuso saldissimo ... buon anno a tutti.


----------



## mil77 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per ora (sempre che non bluffino, ma ci conto poco), il FPF era, è, e rimarrà l'alibi perfetto per chi non vuole investire con continuità e criterio.
> Il ricorso al TAS è giustissimo, ma io non ho mai visto nessuno del Milan (o dell'Inter o di quei club con proprietà che investono poco) adirarsi con furore contro l'UEFA perché non gli permettono di spendere. Infatti ogni volta che viene toccato il tema FPF ne parlano con tono dispiaciuto o distaccato come se non gliene fregasse niente.
> Mi ricordo solo di un club che si arrabbiò pubblicamente contro il FPF, e guarda caso quel club era il PSG.



Di Stefano ha anche riportato che Leonardo ha detto chiaramente che hanno fatto il ricorso al Tas perché loro vogliono investire e hanno i soldi per farlo ma l'Uefa non glielo permette


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Dicembre 2018)

Sempre Leonardo: "Non ha senso pensare di cambiare Gattuso, siamo a soli 3 punti dalla Champions, siamo in linea con gli obiettivi stagionali che sono quelli di migliorare il 6 posto e se possibile puntare alla Champions League. Gattuso parla di pessimismo attorno al Milan? Stiamo cercando di fare ripartire la macchina e non è semplice, ci vuole tempo e pazienza, da parte di tutti. I tifosi devono starci vicino e comprendere il momento, non serve essere negativi. Dobbiamo dare tutti qualcosa in più, manca il guizzo, la scintilla. Cambiare 10 giocatori non servirebbe a nulla. Higuain? È difficile da gestire un attaccante che non fa gol, ma lui deve prendersi le sue responsabilità e e fare la differenza in campo, adesso gioca per il Milan. I tifosi non sono contenti? I tifosi devono capire cosa è il Milan in questo momento storico. Nessuno arriva dall'oggi al domani con la bacchetta magica, Gazidis è arrivato meno di un mese fa. Serviranno tanti investimenti per tornare a un certo livello, non voglio buttare fumo negli occhi, il Milan ad ora è questo qui, dobbiamo lottare per il quarto posto."


----------



## Cesk0 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.
> Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...



Scusatemi ma per quanto riguarda il futuro di Gattuso.. penso stia trollando...mi è sembrato di capire da quanto letto da altre parti.. abbia detto che il momento è delicato e che si faranno delle scelte!!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Dicembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Di Stefano ha anche riportato che Leonardo ha detto chiaramente che hanno fatto il ricorso al Tas perché loro vogliono investire e hanno i soldi per farlo ma l'Uefa non glielo permette



C'era una spiegazione allora...ben fatto allora


----------



## uolfetto (28 Dicembre 2018)

sinceramente non ho capito sta roba della diffida dell'uefa dopo l'acquisto di paquetà. boh forse si è spiegato male e intendeva la sentenza che è arrivata dopo. non penso che l'uefa mandi degli avvisi dopo i singoli acquisti. ma poi se non si può acquistare nemmeno paquetà che ha costi relativamente bassi e ammortizzabili allora siamo proprio rovinati, il margine di manovra non esiste proprio praticamente. spero vivamente che ci sia un fraintendimento.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sempre Leonardo: "Non ha senso pensare di cambiare Gattuso, siamo a soli 3 punti dalla Champions, siamo in linea con gli obiettivi stagionali che sono quelli di migliorare il 6 posto e se possibile puntare alla Champions League. Gattuso parla di pessimismo attorno al Milan? Stiamo cercando di fare ripartire la macchina e non è semplice, ci vuole tempo e pazienza, da parte di tutti. I tifosi devono starci vicino e comprendere il momento, non serve essere negativi. Dobbiamo dare tutti qualcosa in più, manca il guizzo, la scintilla. Cambiare 10 giocatori non servirebbe a nulla. Higuain? È difficile da gestire un attaccante che non fa gol, ma lui deve prendersi le sue responsabilità e e fare la differenza in campo, adesso gioca per il Milan. I tifosi non sono contenti? I tifosi devono capire cosa è il Milan in questo momento storico. Nessuno arriva dall'oggi al domani con la bacchetta magica, Gazidis è arrivato meno di un mese fa. Serviranno tanti investimenti per tornare a un certo livello, non voglio buttare fumo negli occhi, il Milan ad ora è questo qui, dobbiamo lottare per il quarto posto."



E' morto L'AC Milan.


----------



## Boomer (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sempre Leonardo: "Non ha senso pensare di cambiare Gattuso, siamo a soli 3 punti dalla Champions, siamo in linea con gli obiettivi stagionali che sono quelli di migliorare il 6 posto e se possibile puntare alla Champions League. Gattuso parla di pessimismo attorno al Milan? Stiamo cercando di fare ripartire la macchina e non è semplice, ci vuole tempo e pazienza, da parte di tutti. I tifosi devono starci vicino e comprendere il momento, non serve essere negativi. Dobbiamo dare tutti qualcosa in più, manca il guizzo, la scintilla. Cambiare 10 giocatori non servirebbe a nulla. Higuain? È difficile da gestire un attaccante che non fa gol, ma lui deve prendersi le sue responsabilità e e fare la differenza in campo, adesso gioca per il Milan. I tifosi non sono contenti? I tifosi devono capire cosa è il Milan in questo momento storico. Nessuno arriva dall'oggi al domani con la bacchetta magica, Gazidis è arrivato meno di un mese fa. Serviranno tanti investimenti per tornare a un certo livello, non voglio buttare fumo negli occhi, il Milan ad ora è questo qui, dobbiamo lottare per il quarto posto."



Finalmente delle vere dichiarazioni e non cacate. Primo step per tornare grandi è CAPIRE CHE NON LO SIAMO , cosa verissima e sacrosanta.


----------



## zlatan (28 Dicembre 2018)

Dichiarazioni davvero drammatiche. Soprattutto quelle riguardanti l'uefa. Senza un regista di livello non arriveremo mai quarti. Quindi a giugno si smobilita ottimo. Solo un miracolo ci può fare arrivare quarti


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Devono investire e mettersi contro la Uefa 
Tanto se compri i giocatori importanti voglio vedere come ti escludono dalle competizioni


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Non ci voglio credere che abbiano speso tutto il Budget per una scommessa brasiliana.. Le strade sono due: o qualcuno mente o siamo in mano a gente che andrebbe arrestata


----------



## ventu84090 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Scambi, prestiti, paramentri zero e via tutte le zavorre...dovranno fare un lavoro perfetto se si vuole uscire da questa situazione...


----------



## Wetter (28 Dicembre 2018)

Benchè non gradisca il fatto di non voler cambiare allenatore sono contento di quello che ha detto Leonardo.
Finalmente la società ha preso in mano la situazione e ha spiegato le cose come stanno.Ripeto,preferirei vedere al posto di Gattuso qualcun'altro ma se proprio non si vuol cambiare allora è giusto che la società e chi va in campo dia il 100% per chi è in panchina.Sul discorso degli acquisti ha fatto intendere che i soldi ci sono ma siamo controllati a vista dalla UEFA per colpa di quei fenomeni dell'anno scorso.Sarà durissima arrivare quarti con questa squadra e con la possibilità di fare pochi,se non zero investimenti;ma come ha detto un utente poco prima di me per ripartire bisogna capire chi siamo attualmente,il milan come lo conoscevamo non c'è più.


----------



## Cesk0 (28 Dicembre 2018)

È tutto molto strano e drammatico...un incubo !!!!!non né usciremo mai......da anni che stiamo in un tunnel senza uscita!!!!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> *"Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.*
> Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...



Ok, domani guardate voi la partita, io preferisco far altro.


----------



## ventu84090 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Viste queste dichiarazioni credo che gli allenatori contattati abbiano declinato l'eventuale offerta...


----------



## Shmuk (28 Dicembre 2018)

L'UEFA è come la Commissione UE, il Milan come l'Italia; siamo nelle loro spire, sono pitoni reticolati...

In tali condizioni ci vuole un allenatore CAPACE, che sappia fare le nozze coi fichi secchi, è imprescindibile, bisogna atalantizzarsi, ma per davvero però, quant'è il monte ingaggi dell'Atalanta?


----------



## David Gilmour (28 Dicembre 2018)

La diffida dell'UEFA? Ma raccontala a qualcun altro, per favore.
Avanti con Gattuso? Raccoglieremo i cocci a fine stagione.
E comunque questo atteggiamento per cui "ci sono i vincoli non possiamo spendere" e "puntiamo al quarto posto" e "se non esce nessuno non entra nessuno" mi ricorda un certo modo di gestire la società. Non ho ben presente i nomi, ma da qualcuno queste parole le ho già sentite...
*Spero che stia solo gettando fumo negli occhi, lo spero vivamente*.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Dicembre 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ok, domani guardate voi la partita, io preferisco far altro.



quantomeno mi hanno risparmiato la fatica di dover tifare contro i miei colori...tanto non cambierà nulla

personalmente mi sto disinnamorando...mi sento come gli ultimi tempi di berlusconi...spero di mantenere la "rabbia" e non passare all'indifferenza


----------



## zlatan (28 Dicembre 2018)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Viste queste dichiarazioni credo che gli allenatori contattati abbiano declinato l'eventuale offerta...



Nessuna offerta, non si può più spendere nulla. Adesso capisco l'eventuale tentativo di mettere Leonardo in panchina siamo alla frutta...


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Dicembre 2018)

E hanno avuto pure il coraggio di aprire gli abbonamenti ahahahah


----------



## mil77 (28 Dicembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Non ci voglio credere che abbiano speso tutto il Budget per una scommessa brasiliana.. Le strade sono due: o qualcuno mente o siamo in mano a gente che andrebbe arrestata



Mi sa che sei tu che non hai capito...il Milan ha comprato paqueta perché voleva investire. Dopo l'acquisto è arrivata la diffida dell'uefa


----------



## kipstar (28 Dicembre 2018)

è il cane che si morde la coda però......non puoi investire però devi arrivare quarto.....e tu stesso dici che la squadra è da migliorare nella rosa......boh.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Dicembre 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> E hanno avuto pure il coraggio di aprire gli abbonamenti ahahahah



Vergognosi


----------



## Cesk0 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Ma questi lo vogliono capire che siamo stanchi di subire umiliazioni da anni e anni?!!!???cosa deve succedere per cambiare le cose?!?tutto molto assurdo e drammatico!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.
> Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...




Ormai è finita, non ne usciamo più da questo loop continuo. Anzi, dirò di più. In caso di non quarto posto, Elliot secondo me venderà il Milan in estate.


----------



## Willy Wonka (28 Dicembre 2018)

Secondo me Gattuso dopo queste dichiarazioni è saldissimo. Penso che Leo e Paolo siano tornati a parlare dopo aver preso solo rifiuti da possibili sostituti e di conseguenza Gattuso è confermato fino a fine stagione per mancanza di alternative che loro ritengono all'altezza.


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ormai è finita, non ne usciamo più da questo loop continuo. Anzi, dirò di più. In caso di non quarto posto, Elliot secondo me venderà il Milan in estate.



E chi lo compra per avere ancora le mani legate?


----------



## Garrincha (28 Dicembre 2018)

Non c'entrano nulla l'età e di prospettiva, non è che se hai un buco di cento milioni e devi arrivare al pareggio puoi spenderne 50 per un giovane talento con quella motivazione. Le squadre sotto fpf acquistano giovani perché sperano di rivenderli e chiedono poco di stipendio ma devi comunque potertelo permettere, nel caso del Milan cedendo chi c'è in rosa come la Roma o la primavera come l'Inter


----------



## Anguus (28 Dicembre 2018)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> La uefa avrebbe anche rotto i cosiddetti...



A questo punto è una scusa bella e buona per qualsiasi occasione, lo sarà anche a Maggio, quando da 6/7 in classifica daranno tutte le colpe alla Uefa brutta e cattiva


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per ora (sempre che non bluffino, ma ci conto poco), il FPF era, è, e rimarrà l'alibi perfetto per chi non vuole investire con continuità e criterio.
> Il ricorso al TAS è giustissimo, ma io non ho mai visto nessuno del Milan (o dell'Inter o di quei club con proprietà che investono poco) adirarsi con furore contro l'UEFA perché non gli permettono di spendere. Infatti ogni volta che viene toccato il tema FPF ne parlano con tono dispiaciuto o distaccato come se non gliene fregasse niente.
> Mi ricordo solo di un club che si arrabbiò pubblicamente contro il FPF, e guarda caso quel club era il PSG.



il FPF non è una balla, lo diventa solo se sei uno sceicco o se hai una proprietà che può gonfiarti il fatturato. Noi non l'abbiamo e lo ripeto da ormai 6 mesi. Qui dentro si pensava che con Elliott (che comunque fa parte di un discorso più ampio) avremmo avuto la potenza di fuoco di uno sceicco, errore sesquipedale. Elliott farà ciò per cui è stato incaricato, ovvero risanare i conti del Milan e cercare di renderlo anche competitivo per partecipare alla champions. Stop. Rinasceremo solo quando cambieremo proprietà veramente, sempre scritto.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Secondo me Gattuso dopo queste dichiarazioni è saldissimo. Penso che Leo e Paolo siano tornati a parlare dopo aver preso solo rifiuti da possibili sostituti e di conseguenza Gattuso è confermato fino a fine stagione per mancanza di alternative che loro ritengono all'altezza.



è così purtroppo.


----------



## Heaven (28 Dicembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> bene ha vinto l'incapace e probabilmente Paolo...contento per loro...meno per me...pazienza



Ma che ****... leggete?


----------



## Jino (28 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il FPF non è una balla, lo diventa solo se sei uno sceicco o se hai una proprietà che può gonfiarti il fatturato. Noi non l'abbiamo e lo ripeto da ormai 6 mesi. Qui dentro si pensava che con Elliott (che comunque fa parte di un discorso più ampio) avremmo avuto la potenza di fuoco di uno sceicco, errore sesquipedale. Elliott farà ciò per cui è stato incaricato, ovvero risanare i conti del Milan e cercare di renderlo anche competitivo per partecipare alla champions. Stop. Rinasceremo solo quando cambieremo proprietà veramente, sempre scritto.



Esatto, ma per essere appetiti da certi nuovi proprietari serve un presupposto, che il club generi utili e non debiti. E qui ci sta pensando Elliot in un piano industriale e sportivo di 3-5 anni. Noi non siamo nemmeno al primo e qualcuno ha già perso la pazienza, mah.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (28 Dicembre 2018)

Bene...

A S. Siro mi vedrete con il binocolo da oggi in poi...

A quanto pare il problema non è solo gattuso, ma anche una società di dilettanti...


----------



## sette (28 Dicembre 2018)

Disastro.


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Dicembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che sei tu che non hai capito...il Milan ha comprato paqueta perché voleva investire. Dopo l'acquisto è arrivata la diffida dell'uefa



Eravamo sotto gli occhi della Uefa da ben prima Dell acquisto di paqueta. 
La Uefa non si è accorta di noi da dopo l acquisto del brasiliano


----------



## Rossonero97 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Ragazzi calma, per quanto riguarda il mercato lo sapevamo già almeno a gennaio credo che dovremmo puntare su giocatori in scadenza e qualcosa si può fare( ramsey rabiot fabregas martial), il 4 posto è DOVEROSO e ciò che mi preoccupa un po' è il fatto che ancora non sia stato messo in discussione gattuso (spero siano solo dichiarazioni di facciata) perché di base abbiamo una buona squadra ma lui non riesce a dare proprio un'idea di gioco, mi auguro che in caso di mancata vittoria contro la spal si prenda un allenatore professionista e non un altro ex rossonero come ci siamo sorbiti in questi anni


----------



## Aron (28 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il FPF non è una balla, lo diventa solo se sei uno sceicco o se hai una proprietà che può gonfiarti il fatturato. Noi non l'abbiamo e lo ripeto da ormai 6 mesi. Qui dentro si pensava che con Elliott (che comunque fa parte di un discorso più ampio) avremmo avuto la potenza di fuoco di uno sceicco, errore sesquipedale. Elliott farà ciò per cui è stato incaricato, ovvero risanare i conti del Milan e cercare di renderlo anche competitivo per partecipare alla champions. Stop. Rinasceremo solo quando cambieremo proprietà veramente, sempre scritto.



Sto facendo un discorso puramente limitato al Milan come club di calcio, senza tirare in ballo quello che succede dietro le quinte.
Prima lo rendi competitivo, prima risani i conti.
È impensabile aspettare di risanare i conti e solo successivamente renderlo competitivo (visto che quei profitti che risanerebbero i conti provengono proprio da quelle competizioni, quei premi e quel giro d'affari che sono appannaggio solo e soltanto delle squadre già competitive). 

Non penso purtroppo che avverà con Elliott, a meno che "il discorso più ampio" (chiamiamolo così) autorizzi nuovi investimenti. 
Mi aspetto infatti tre anni di mercato low-cost, ma il comunicato di Elliott me lo ricordo bene e si devono prendere le responsabilità di quanto hanno scritto.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sto facendo un discorso puramente limitato al Milan come club di calcio, senza tirare in ballo quello che succede dietro le quinte.
> Prima lo rendi competitivo, prima risani i conti.
> È impensabile aspettare di risanare i conti e solo successivamente renderlo competitivo (visto che quei profitti che risanerebbero i conti provengono proprio da quelle competizioni, quei premi e quel giro d'affari che sono appannaggio solo e soltanto delle squadre già competitive).
> 
> ...



possono volere ciò che vogliono, ma tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare, come si suol dire. 

Il FPF non ci permette di fare ciò che vogliamo, prima lo capiamo meglio è. Soltanto una proprietà stile sceicco può salvarci, lo ripeterò all'infinito.


----------



## Aron (28 Dicembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Eravamo sotto gli occhi della Uefa da ben prima Dell acquisto di paqueta.
> La Uefa non si è accorta di noi da dopo l acquisto del brasiliano



Non è certo Paqueta ad alterare gli equilibri finanziari del club. 
Paqueta ha un ingaggio relativamente basso e un cartellino che si ripaga dalla vendita di due giocatori, incluso il risparmio sugli stipendi (Calhanoglu e Borini).


----------



## Garrincha (28 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Sto facendo un discorso puramente limitato al Milan come club di calcio, senza tirare in ballo quello che succede dietro le quinte.
> Prima lo rendi competitivo, prima risani i conti.
> È impensabile aspettare di risanare i conti e solo successivamente renderlo competitivo (visto che quei profitti che risanerebbero i conti provengono proprio da quelle competizioni, quei premi e quel giro d'affari che sono appannaggio solo e soltanto delle squadre già competitive).
> 
> ...



Se vendi Donnarumma, Calabria, Romagnoli, Suso, Kessie il bilancio lo risani a giugno, certo poi bisogna vedere come e se li sostituisci


----------



## Aron (28 Dicembre 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Bene...
> 
> A S. Siro mi vedrete con il binocolo da oggi in poi...
> 
> A quanto pare il problema non è solo gattuso, ma anche una società di dilettanti...




Se a gennaio non ci saranno grandi acquisti, spero proprio in un grosso boicottaggio da parte dei tifosi. Si meriterebbero lo stadio deserto, il crollo degli abbonamenti e la disdetta al canale tematico.


----------



## Aron (28 Dicembre 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Se vendi Donnarumma, Calabria, Romagnoli, Suso, Kessie il bilancio lo risani a giugno, certo poi bisogna vedere come e se li sostituisci



A gennaio avremo tutte le risposte.
O investi tanto per qualificarti in Champions già quest'anno, oppure smobiliti cedendo tutti quei giocatori. 

Le vie di mezzo non avrebbero senso.


----------



## Aron (28 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> possono volere ciò che vogliono, ma tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare, come si suol dire.
> 
> Il FPF non ci permette di fare ciò che vogliamo, prima lo capiamo meglio è. Soltanto una proprietà stile sceicco può salvarci, lo ripeterò all'infinito.



Quando il FPF non esisteva, il limite qual era?


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quando il FPF non esisteva, il limite qual era?



di quale epoca parli?


----------



## Aron (28 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> di quale epoca parli?



Di tutto il post-2007


----------



## tonilovin93 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non è certo Paqueta ad alterare gli equilibri finanziari del club.
> Paqueta ha un ingaggio relativamente basso e un cartellino che si ripaga dalla vendita di due giocatori, incluso il risparmio sugli stipendi (Calhanoglu e Borini).



Ma questo lo so, parlavamo di un' altra cosa


----------



## Giangy (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sempre Leonardo: "Non ha senso pensare di cambiare Gattuso, siamo a soli 3 punti dalla Champions, siamo in linea con gli obiettivi stagionali che sono quelli di migliorare il 6 posto e se possibile puntare alla Champions League. Gattuso parla di pessimismo attorno al Milan? Stiamo cercando di fare ripartire la macchina e non è semplice, ci vuole tempo e pazienza, da parte di tutti. I tifosi devono starci vicino e comprendere il momento, non serve essere negativi. Dobbiamo dare tutti qualcosa in più, manca il guizzo, la scintilla. Cambiare 10 giocatori non servirebbe a nulla. Higuain? È difficile da gestire un attaccante che non fa gol, ma lui deve prendersi le sue responsabilità e e fare la differenza in campo, adesso gioca per il Milan. I tifosi non sono contenti? I tifosi devono capire cosa è il Milan in questo momento storico. Nessuno arriva dall'oggi al domani con la bacchetta magica, Gazidis è arrivato meno di un mese fa. Serviranno tanti investimenti per tornare a un certo livello, non voglio buttare fumo negli occhi, il Milan ad ora è questo qui, dobbiamo lottare per il quarto posto."



Se è veramente così, c'è da piangere... qui non è solo un problema di allenatore, ma di tutto l'insieme in generale... inaccettabile, se sarà così per altri anni, praticamente il Milan è diventato una specie di Fiorentina. Sono avvilito.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Dicembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Di tutto il post-2007



e cosa c'entra scusa? quella era una scelta della proprietà di disinvestire per poi vendere. Si sapeva. Qui è diverso, anche volendo non possiamo fare nulla. E' inutile parlare del passato, non torneremo più quelli di prima, mettetevelo in testa. Solo una proprietà stile sceicco potrebbe farlo e purtroppo temo non verrà mai.


----------



## Heaven (28 Dicembre 2018)

Ma la UEFA ci manda le lettere di richiamo per un acquisto che ancora non è nemmeno ufficiale?


----------



## gabri (28 Dicembre 2018)

Cesk0 ha scritto:


> Ma questi lo vogliono capire che siamo stanchi di subire umiliazioni da anni e anni?!!!???cosa deve succedere per cambiare le cose?!?tutto molto assurdo e drammatico!!!!!



Qua gli unici a non capire le cose mi sa che siete voi. 

Leonardo vi ha sbattuto in faccia la sacrosanta verità, non si può investire, ci hanno provato e sono stati cazziati dalla UEFA e le cose peggioreranno ancora per il disastro economico di Mr. Fassone visto che la UEFA si deve ancora pronunciare su quello. 

Questo è il Milan oggi, mettetevelo nella vostra testa, se non vi va bene andate a tifare per un altra squadra. NON SE NE PUÒ PIÙ. fatevi una sacrosanta ragione. 

Solo sbagliando poco e azzeccando giovani promesse si può rinascere e invece niente, volete spendere 500 milioni! Aprite gli occhi e evitate di schifare il progetto Arsenal che è meglio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ancora Leonardo:"Abbiamo una rosa di 30 giocatori, se non esce qualcuno non si possono fare acquisti, che comunica sarebbero eventualmente solo Opportunità di mercato, chance. Nessuna spesa pazza. Noi vorremmo anche comprare ma non possiamo, ci sono dei problemi."



galliani style.

ok ci vediamo al prossimo cambio di proprietà milan.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Dicembre 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Se non è una trollata (bei tempi quando qui dentro si gioiva delle trollate di Leonardo e delle sue risate immaginando e sperando chissachè) , consiglierei a quelli che auspicavano una sconfitta contro la Spal di cambiare prontamente bandiera e prodigarsi in scongiuri affinchè si vinca.
> 
> Mi sa che o si mangia questa minestra, o...



a quale pro?


----------



## LukeLike (28 Dicembre 2018)

Prima non andava bene perché la società non parlava e stava in silenzio. Adesso non va bene perché la società parla e dice le cose come stanno. 

Lamentarsi a prescindere is da way!


----------



## Mika (28 Dicembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Dichiarazioni abbastanza preoccupanti...



Quindi secondo voi Leonardo doveva dire davanti a tutti "Gattuso è in panchina fino alla SPAL perché poi avendo tre settimane di pausa campionato è più logico cambiarlo, ma non considerate già più Gattuso un allenatore del Milan" prima della partita contro la SPAL e poi magari dire "A noi la UEFA ci fa un baffo, potessero andare a quel paese loro e il FPF, noi a gennaio spendiamo 300 Milioni anche se ne fatturiamo 218 che tanto se la UEFA ci dice qualcosa mandimo avvocati, della sentenza ce ne freghiamo. Abbiamo fatto ricorso ma possono decidere quello che vogliono che tanto faremo quello che vogliamo in barba ai regolamenti" e su Higuain "Higuan se ne vuole andare, noi lo manderemo via se ci lo cambiamo con qualcuno e comunque non lo riscatteremo" 

Siete seri? Ma davvero pensate che Leonardo sia uno stupido?


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Dicembre 2018)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che sei tu che non hai capito...il Milan ha comprato paqueta perché voleva investire. Dopo l'acquisto è arrivata la diffida dell'uefa



chi crede a queste stupidate non ha idea di come gira il mondo


----------



## James45 (28 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> a quale pro?



Perchè saltare dalla finestra vuol dire staccare definitivamente la spina con il Milan.
Vedi tu.
Io, da parte mia, ormai sono (purtroppo) totalmente svaccato, ridotto a leggere (leggere!) i risultati finali (manco più i parziali), giusto per farti capire.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> possono volere ciò che vogliono, ma tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare, come si suol dire.
> 
> Il FPF non ci permette di fare ciò che vogliamo, prima lo capiamo meglio è. Soltanto una proprietà stile sceicco può salvarci, lo ripeterò all'infinito.



ma tu credevi anche a galliani o solo ai suoi discepoli?


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma tu credevi anche a galliani o solo ai suoi discepoli?



Non ho capito.. riformula in italiano comprensibile.


----------



## zlatan (28 Dicembre 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Perchè saltare dalla finestra vuol dire staccare definitivamente la spina con il Milan.
> Vedi tu.
> Io, da parte mia, ormai sono (purtroppo) totalmente svaccato, ridotto a leggere (leggere!) i risultati finali (manco più i parziali), giusto per farti capire.



Perdonami con tutto il rispetto, ma vuol dire che ti è passata la passione e l'amore per il calcio. PEr me che ho seguito il Milan in B, gli ultimi 7 anni sono una passeggiata di salute.Certo mi incxxo e tanto ad ogni sacrosanta partita, e queste dichiaraizoni mi deprimono, ma mai e poi mai potrei non guardare più una partita e leggere in internet i finali.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Dicembre 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Perchè saltare dalla finestra vuol dire staccare definitivamente la spina con il Milan.
> Vedi tu.
> Io, da parte mia, ormai sono (purtroppo) totalmente svaccato, ridotto a leggere (leggere!) i risultati finali (manco più i parziali), giusto per farti capire.



ok, non capisco perchè sperare in una vittoria. guarda qua la situazione è molto più grave. qua siamo in mano ancora a berlusconi. 3 punti con la spal credi servano a qualcosa? adesso è il momento di tifare contro.

guarda se fosse davvero vero quello che ha detto leo, un vero tifoso dovrebbe sperare di retrocedere. altrimenti non cambierà mai niente


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non ho capito.. riformula in italiano comprensibile.



eh vedo che di comprendonio non sei gran che...


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh vedo che di comprendonio non sei gran che...



detto da uno che non conosce la grammatica lo prendo come un complimento, grazie.


----------



## zlatan (28 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ok, non capisco perchè sperare in una vittoria. guarda qua la situazione è molto più grave. qua siamo in mano ancora a berlusconi. 3 punti con la spal credi servano a qualcosa? adesso è il momento di tifare contro.
> 
> guarda se fosse davvero vero quello che ha detto leo, un vero tifoso dovrebbe sperare di retrocedere. altrimenti non cambierà mai niente



Ma adesso voglio dire quando la gente dice tifo contro speriamo di perdere, lo pensa veramente o sono boutade del cacchio? Io mai e poi mai ho sperato di perdere mezza volta con nessun allenatore, davvero non capisco...


----------



## James45 (28 Dicembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Perdonami con tutto il rispetto, ma vuol dire che ti è passata la passione e l'amore per il calcio. PEr me che ho seguito il Milan in B, gli ultimi 7 anni sono una passeggiata di salute.Certo mi incxxo e tanto ad ogni sacrosanta partita, e queste dichiaraizoni mi deprimono, ma mai e poi mai potrei non guardare più una partita e leggere in internet i finali.



Probabilmente hai ragione: non è proprio passato, ma ci sono pericolosamente vicino.
Hai presente quando arrivi in ufficio e i colleghi di inda e rube son lì che parlano di calcio e ti guardano con commiserazione ? Come dargli torto? Una volta mi incavolavo di brutto. Adesso me ne frego.
Il mio spirito è pari al nostro ranking europeo aggiornato.
Sorry


----------



## Devil man (28 Dicembre 2018)

Ma ma ma Milinkovic Savic ?


----------



## James45 (28 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ok, non capisco perchè sperare in una vittoria. guarda qua la situazione è molto più grave. qua siamo in mano ancora a berlusconi. 3 punti con la spal credi servano a qualcosa? adesso è il momento di tifare contro.
> 
> guarda se fosse davvero vero quello che ha detto leo, un vero tifoso dovrebbe sperare di retrocedere. altrimenti non cambierà mai niente



Io in compenso non capisco le tue conclusioni.
Siamo ancora in mano di B? E se fosse (però voglio prove conclamate, non semplici illazioni) cosa cambia oggi? Cosa cambierà l'anno prossimo?
Se tu da vero tifoso come ti proclami vuoi retrocedere, e speri così di far cambiare qualcosa... mah


----------



## Cesk0 (28 Dicembre 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ma adesso voglio dire quando la gente dice tifo contro speriamo di perdere, lo pensa veramente o sono boutade del cacchio? Io mai e poi mai ho sperato di perdere mezza volta con nessun allenatore, davvero non capisco...


Se una SCONFITTA potrà servire a cambiare la situazione in generale...allora si!!!!continuando così saresti contento?!una vittoria un pareggio una sconfitta poi ancora pareggio sconfitta vittoria e via dicendo...capisci che queste dichiarazioni sono dettate da anni umilianti dal punto di vista sportivo no?!penso che tutti e dico tutti vogliano il bene del milan ....però è una situazione frustrante e insostenibile...ormai, viste anche le dichiarazioni di oggi....


----------



## Goro (28 Dicembre 2018)

In fondo lo sappiamo tutti che va malissimo, ma quando lo dice Leonardo è tutta un'altra cosa...


----------



## Pitermilanista (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.
> Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...



Come volevasi dimostrare, il piano berlusconiano in piena implementazione. Zero euro di disavanzo nei prossimi tre anni, zero risultati sportivi, tante PR, tanti ladrocinii via fantasiose voci a bilancio. 

Schifo Leonardo e Maldini in primis, per essersi prestati alla pantomima.

Mi fa schifo tutto dell'AC Milan, tutto.


----------



## zamp2010 (28 Dicembre 2018)

ma mica puo dire la verita...
non c'e di meglio in giro o di meglio non e possible al momento e quindi siamo ancora qui con Gattuso.
pero se perdiamo con la SPAL la vedo impossibile a non dare l'esonero.


----------



## First93 (28 Dicembre 2018)

gabri ha scritto:


> Qua gli unici a non capire le cose mi sa che siete voi.
> 
> Leonardo vi ha sbattuto in faccia la sacrosanta verità, non si può investire, ci hanno provato e sono stati cazziati dalla UEFA e le cose peggioreranno ancora per il disastro economico di Mr. Fassone visto che la UEFA si deve ancora pronunciare su quello.
> 
> ...



Nono, la strada è prendere un top allenatore a 10 mln all'anno, investire 350 mln a gennaio, poi altri 400 a giugno prendendo solo campioni, perché tanto gente tipo Messi come li prendi si ripagano da soli (ovviamente sono ironico). 

Hai ragione su tutto, anche a me il modello Arsenal/Borussia non è mai piaciuto, però l'unica soluzione ad ora è quella.

Siamo stati sanzionati per il triennio 14/17, verremo sanzionati per il triennio 15/18, e con ogni probabilità, a meno di un accordo con la UEFA, rischiamo sanzioni per il triennio 16/19, tutto questo grazie alle porcate di Fax e Max lo scorso anno. D'altronde però, la soluzione è investire subito centinaia di milioni


----------



## EmmePi (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.
> Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...



Chiusura dei giochi! No al cambio allenatore - No all'acquisto di giocatori.

Scordiamoci un Milan. Quello che mi chiedo è: perchè cax xo Elliott non ha ceduto il Milan all'offerta che ha avuto se vuole solo vivacchiare e neppure sforzarsi di centrare un misero 4° posto??? CHE PENA!


----------



## Pitermilanista (28 Dicembre 2018)

Tiferò per la Champions dei gobbi e l'Europa League dei fuoriusciti. Voglio l'umiliazione assoluta per questo club di delinquenti. Cupio dissolvi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Dicembre 2018)

Ho chiesto chiarezza alla società e l'ho avuta.
Avanti con Gattuso, si spera nel ricorso per poter investire.
Roma non fu (ri)costruita in un giorno.

Chi non lo accetta, soffrirà parecchio nei mesi a venire.
Io sono contento perchè almeno c'è chiarezza e un progetto ad ampio respiro (ed è ovvio che non sarà con gattuso, come è ovvio che quello che ha detto Leonardo non è tutta la verità)


----------



## Cesk0 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Troppe umiliazioni...questi chiedono comprensione ai tifosi...io personalmente non riesco più ad avere nessuna comprensione...troppi anni di umiliazioni!!!!ogni anno sentiamo e subiamo le stesse cose...basta!!!!!


----------



## Pit96 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.
> Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...



Molto, molto male. Come non si può mettere in discussione un allenatore che fa tre punti con Torino, Bologna, Fiorentina e Frosinone? Non siamo più al quarto posto. Ora l'obiettivo sembra "rimanere attaccati" al quarto posto fino alla fine, come se si sperasse in un miracolo dell'ultima partita. Bisognerebbe stare davanti invece... 
Sul mercato invece solo opportunità... vuol dire parametri zero? Prendiamo quelli buoni almeno


----------



## EmmePi (28 Dicembre 2018)

Quest'anno ci sono cascato ancora ed ho fatto l'abbonamento per le paytv.
Il prossimo colca che vedreanno i miei soldi!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ciora (28 Dicembre 2018)

Lol per la gente con il sangue alla testa.
Mani legate fino a che non aumentano i ricavi. E sì, anche per il tecnico. Lamentarsi e dannarsi non cambia la situazione. Prima si capisce, prima si inizia a viversela meglio. Non è un caso che Leonardo abbia citato la squadra di B. 
Esatto: siamo la Fiorentina di turno e bisogna fare pace con questa realtà.


----------



## Cesk0 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Esatto...sono d accordo con te...statti tranquillo che non ci arriviamo al quarto posto...


----------



## Cesk0 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Sono d accordo con te...


----------



## Aron (28 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e cosa c'entra scusa? quella era una scelta della proprietà di disinvestire per poi vendere. Si sapeva. Qui è diverso, anche volendo non possiamo fare nulla. E' inutile parlare del passato, non torneremo più quelli di prima, mettetevelo in testa. Solo una proprietà stile sceicco potrebbe farlo e purtroppo temo non verrà mai.



C’entra eccome.
Tutto verte sulla volontà di investire.
Quando avremo una proprietà vera, quella proprietà probabilmente investirà. 
Ora che il Milan è in questo limbo, per quanto sia un limbo più bello e credibile, la certezza di investimenti non l’abbiamo.
Ma è inaccettabile restare così. 
È da folli credere di poter rivendere il Milan a un miliardo senza adeguati investimenti e senza vittorie.


----------



## Aron (28 Dicembre 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Quest'anno ci sono cascato ancora ed ho fatto l'abbonamento per le paytv.
> Il prossimo colca che vedreanno i miei soldi!!!!!!!!!!!



Bravo.
È ora di boicottare.

Gennaio è l’ultima possibilità, per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.
> Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...



Richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paquetá??



Questi della UEFA sono i veri maledetti, altro che Milan in Europa vogliono il Milan in Serie B..


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.
> Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...



Bene, è chiaro che la scelta dell allenatore è legata alle cinghie strette dell UEFA. 
Adesso avanti cosi e tutti a remare nella stessa direzione.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Dicembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bene, è chiaro che la scelta dell allenatore è legata alle cinghie strette dell UEFA.
> Adesso avanti cosi e tutti a remare nella stessa direzione.



Esatto, tutti nella stessa direzione, questo è il momento per vedere il vero milanista.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.
> Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...


Bello schifo, ma non è che avessi chissà che speranze. Pessime parole, abbiamo davanti un mercato di gennaio povero, con possibile partenza di Higuain.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> detto da uno che non conosce la grammatica lo prendo come un complimento, grazie.



dimmi dove sta l'errore dato chesei molto colto

"ma tu credevi anche a galliani o solo ai suoi discepoli?"

poi mi dici anche la tua carriera scolastica che sono curioso


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho chiesto chiarezza alla società e l'ho avuta.
> Avanti con Gattuso, si spera nel ricorso per poter investire.
> Roma non fu (ri)costruita in un giorno.
> 
> ...



chiarezza?????

parlano di riportare il milan in cima al mondo e poi tengono gattuso come parafulmine per le critiche.

questa non è chiarezza, è gallianezza


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Esatto, tutti nella stessa direzione, questo è il momento per vedere il vero milanista.



ragazzi senza offesa è colpa vostra se il milan è nella mer.da fino al collo. gli unici tifosi così stupidi da non protestare mai siamo noi. quelli delle squadre serie si fanno sempre sentire. allora teniamoci questo schifo, così siam veri milanisti.


----------



## ilcondompelato (28 Dicembre 2018)

Dai cosa ci sarebbe da meravigliarsi? ?
Ancora non vi siete resi conto che saranno 3 anni di freddo e fame? ?
Il ricorso del Tas è un buco nell'acqua.
Bisogna tirare avanti aspettando tempi migliori


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Dicembre 2018)

Quest'anno arriviamo decimi


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ragazzi senza offesa è colpa vostra se il milan è nella mer.da fino al collo. gli unici tifosi così stupidi da non protestare mai siamo noi. quelli delle squadre serie si fanno sempre sentire. allora teniamoci questo schifo, così siam veri milanisti.



Di scorciatoie fantasiose non ce ne sono.
I mercati da 500 mln sono un sogno di chi non capisce come funziona questo mondo marcio.
Per tornare grandi dobbiamo fare passo per passo e andare di plusvalenze.
Andatevi a vedere la juve nel 2010 che squadra aveva e che investimenti ha fatto fino al 2015: poco e niente.
Anzi, ha pure venduto Pogba.

Eppure hanno preso Ronaldo quest'estate.
Zitti e lavorare.


----------



## Davidoff (28 Dicembre 2018)

Ricordo male o il fpf non vale sugli investimenti per stadio e settore giovanile? Se Elliott vuole mantenere un minimo di credibilità sulla sua presunta volontà di spendere allora voglio un ***** di stadio solo per noi e una primavera più forte della cantera del Barcellona, altrimenti siamo alla solita aria fritta che sentiamo da decenni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Di scorciatoie fantasiose non ce ne sono.
> I mercati da 500 mln sono un sogno di chi non capisce come funziona questo mondo marcio.
> Per tornare grandi dobbiamo fare passo per passo e andare di plusvalenze.
> Andatevi a vedere la juve nel 2010 che squadra aveva e che investimenti ha fatto fino al 2015: poco e niente.
> ...



no guarda io sono proprio contro al mercato da 500 milioni, io vorrei programmazione.

oggi ti hanno chiaramente detto che stanno tirando a campare come quando c'era galliani


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> no guarda io sono proprio contro al mercato da 500 milioni, io vorrei programmazione.
> 
> oggi ti hanno chiaramente detto che stanno tirando a campare come quando c'era galliani



Stanno aspettando di capire cosa succederà l'estate prossima con il ricorso in ballo.
Se vinciamo al TAS possiamo investire, altrimenti poco e niente: io direi che fiducia almeno per il primo mercato estivo programmato e gestito interamente da loro possiamo anche concederla


----------



## 1972 (28 Dicembre 2018)

se l'imperativo e' arrivare 4 sanno benissimo che, oltre ad un allenatore,serviranno anche giocatori. aspettiamo ( in questo siamo campione del mondo) gennaio e poi si vedra'......


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Stanno aspettando di capire cosa succederà l'estate prossima con il ricorso in ballo.
> Se vinciamo al TAS possiamo investire, altrimenti poco e niente: io direi che fiducia almeno per il primo mercato estivo programmato e gestito interamente da loro possiamo anche concederla



e va be poi ci sarà un'altra sanzione e un altro ricorso, andiamo avanti ancora molto? io chiedo solo un allenatore, un esterno e qualche scambio e cessione. mercato a ZERO!!!!

fino a ieri difendevo la società e soprattutto leo e paolo. il mercato estivo non lo considero un fallimento. volevo aspettare almeno fine gennaio. la uefa e il tas non c'entrano niente. confermare gattuso vuol dire solo una cosa: essere in malafede e cercare un parafulmine per coprire le schifezze della società. quello che faceva il tuo avatar


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e va be poi ci sarà un'altra sanzione e un altro ricorso, andiamo avanti ancora molto? io chiedo solo un allenatore, un esterno e qualche scambio e cessione. mercato a ZERO!!!!
> 
> fino a ieri difendevo la società e soprattutto leo e paolo. il mercato estivo non lo considero un fallimento. volevo aspettare almeno fine gennaio. la uefa e il tas non c'entrano niente. confermare gattuso vuol dire solo una cosa: essere in malafede e cercare un parafulmine per coprire le schifezze della società. quello che faceva il tuo avatar



Il mio avatar non esiste quindi la vedo dura 

Ti faccio una domanda, senza alcuna polemica: chi ci viene ad allenare il Milan in corsa al posto di Gattuso indubitabilmente meglio di lui?
Se lo avessero in mano lo avrebbero chiamato, visto che hanno sottolineato loro stessi l'insoddisfazione verso questo mese e la assoluta necessità di arrivare quarti.
Eppure, niente: evidentemente sono arrivati diversi picche o i traghettatori volevano contratti pluriennali.
A questo punto, avanti con Gattuso per necessità.


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Dicembre 2018)

Non so se sia perchè aspettano il nuovo ricorso al tas per sbilanciarsi, ma non ci conterei più di tanto. Si prospetta un triennio di vacche magrissime, di cessioni anche importanti inseguendo plusvalenze. Non sarei sorpreso se in estate sul mercato ci finissero profili tipo Romagnoli. Scordiamoci l'europa, e di conseguenza anche tecnici di un certo livello.


----------



## ilcondompelato (28 Dicembre 2018)

Rossonero97 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi calma, per quanto riguarda il mercato lo sapevamo già almeno a gennaio credo che dovremmo puntare su giocatori in scadenza e qualcosa si può fare( ramsey rabiot fabregas martial), il 4 posto è DOVEROSO e ciò che mi preoccupa un po' è il fatto che ancora non sia stato messo in discussione gattuso (spero siano solo dichiarazioni di facciata) perché di base abbiamo una buona squadra ma lui non riesce a dare proprio un'idea di gioco, mi auguro che in caso di mancata vittoria contro la spal si prenda un allenatore professionista e non un altro ex rossonero come ci siamo sorbiti in questi anni



Certo i rabiot ed i ramsey ed i martial vengono a giocare con chi lotta per l'europa league


----------



## ilcondompelato (28 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il FPF non è una balla, lo diventa solo se sei uno sceicco o se hai una proprietà che può gonfiarti il fatturato. Noi non l'abbiamo e lo ripeto da ormai 6 mesi. Qui dentro si pensava che con Elliott (che comunque fa parte di un discorso più ampio) avremmo avuto la potenza di fuoco di uno sceicco, errore sesquipedale. Elliott farà ciò per cui è stato incaricato, ovvero risanare i conti del Milan e cercare di renderlo anche competitivo per partecipare alla champions. Stop. Rinasceremo solo quando cambieremo proprietà veramente, sempre scritto.





Aron ha scritto:


> Non è certo Paqueta ad alterare gli equilibri finanziari del club.
> Paqueta ha un ingaggio relativamente basso e un cartellino che si ripaga dalla vendita di due giocatori, incluso il risparmio sugli stipendi (Calhanoglu e Borini).



Abbiamo 120 milioni di disavanzo.
Qui per rientrare dei 120 milioni devi tagliare, poi possiamo eventualmente discutere chi è meglio vendere e chi è meglio tenere


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Il mio avatar non esiste quindi la vedo dura
> 
> Ti faccio una domanda, senza alcuna polemica: chi ci viene ad allenare il Milan in corsa al posto di Gattuso indubitabilmente meglio di lui?
> Se lo avessero in mano lo avrebbero chiamato, visto che hanno sottolineato loro stessi l'insoddisfazione verso questo mese e la assoluta necessità di arrivare quarti.
> ...



piuttosto di gattuso meglio la morace, perchè ha completamente perso la squadra da un mese.

tralasciando i nomi impossibili a me sarebbe piaciuto jardim o un profilo simile. con uno straccio diprogetto questa gente ci vola al milan. cosa ha il milan in meno di monaco, borussia, siviglia o squadre così??

se no donadoni, ma anche leonardo. davvero chiunque. stanno buttando nel cesso una stagione in un mese


----------



## admin (28 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.
> Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...



Purtroppo il Milan non ha più alcuna voglia di competere. Ormai siamo a tutti gli effetti una squadra di medio livello. Non c'entriamo più nulla col calcio che conta.

Vedrete che la vittoria contro la Spal, se arriverà, verrà celebrata come la vittoria della coppa del mondo.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Dicembre 2018)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ragazzi senza offesa è colpa vostra se il milan è nella mer.da fino al collo. gli unici tifosi così stupidi da non protestare mai siamo noi. quelli delle squadre serie si fanno sempre sentire. allora teniamoci questo schifo, così siam veri milanisti.



Protestare? Protestare come? Per cosa?

Secondo me noi possiamo fare solo due cose:

1. Sostenere la squadra più che mai sopratutto da San Siro
2. Passare ai fatti con un bel modello di azionariato popolare stile Bayern Monaco o Real Madrid


----------



## Pampu7 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il Milan non ha più alcuna voglia di competere. Ormai siamo a tutti gli effetti una squadra di medio livello. Non c'entriamo più nulla col calcio che conta.
> 
> Vedrete che la vittoria contro la Spal, se arriverà, verrà celebrata come la vittoria della coppa del mondo.



.


----------



## Zenos (28 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il Milan non ha più alcuna voglia di competere. Ormai siamo a tutti gli effetti una squadra di medio livello. Non c'entriamo più nulla col calcio che conta.
> 
> Vedrete che la vittoria contro la Spal, se arriverà, verrà celebrata come la vittoria della coppa del mondo.



Soprattutto da parte di alcuni gattusiani che non aspettano altro.e vai di caroselli...


----------



## danjr (28 Dicembre 2018)

Bisogna vender tutti quelli con un grande ingaggio, compare gasperini, far giocare solo giovani e generare plusvalenze della madonna. QuEsta è l'unica via per carvsela in questo calcio malato... i debiti si azzerano in un anno se ci si impegna


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Dicembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il Milan non ha più alcuna voglia di competere. Ormai siamo a tutti gli effetti una squadra di medio livello. Non c'entriamo più nulla col calcio che conta.
> 
> Vedrete che la vittoria contro la Spal, se arriverà, verrà celebrata come la vittoria della coppa del mondo.



Nessuna novita, in 3 anni abbiamo cambiato di proprietà ben 3 volte, purtroppo la realtà è quella.


----------



## luigi61 (29 Dicembre 2018)

A questo punto se alla parole di Leo seguiranno i fatti come logico che sia risulterà chiaro che Elliott non vuole investire, la scusa uefa/4 posto è propedeutica a cio; detto questo cari Leo e Paolo tanti cari auguri, se lo scenario presente e futuro é quello descritto comincerò a non guardare più le partite del Milan in attesa di un proprietario che semmai un giorno capiterà, davvero vorrà riportare il club dove dovrebbe stare ; tanti auguri e buon divertimento a veder giocare questa squadra allenata da Gattuso lottare per i prossimi anni per il 4/7 posto davvero auguri e di nuovo buon divertimento....


----------



## Compix83 (29 Dicembre 2018)

Dichiarazioni sincere e cristalline da parte di Leonardo, che confermano una realtà ancora difficile da accettare per i più: ad oggi siamo una Fiorentina qualsiasi, e tale rimarremo nei prossimi anni. Il cambiamento sicuramente avverrà, ma sarà lento e graduale. Fatto di plusvalenze, vendite dolorose, mercati di occasioni, campionati anonimi.

Mi spiace per chi di voi si sta mangiando il fegato o perfino "disinamorando" del Milan. Personalmente continuerò a guardare ogni singola partita della squadra che amo e a credere nel quarto posto di quest'anno, indipendentemente dal mio (non) gradimento verso l'allenatore, lo spettacolo indegno in campo e il povero mercato di Gennaio.

Meno aspettative, più comprensione e accettazione della realtà. Forza Milan!


----------



## showtaarabt (29 Dicembre 2018)

First93 ha scritto:


> Nono, la strada è prendere un top allenatore a 10 mln all'anno, investire 350 mln a gennaio, poi altri 400 a giugno prendendo solo campioni, perché tanto gente tipo Messi come li prendi si ripagano da soli (ovviamente sono ironico).
> 
> Hai ragione su tutto, anche a me il modello Arsenal/Borussia non è mai piaciuto, però l'unica soluzione ad ora è quella.
> 
> Siamo stati sanzionati per il triennio 14/17, verremo sanzionati per il triennio 15/18, e con ogni probabilità, a meno di un accordo con la UEFA, rischiamo sanzioni per il triennio 16/19, tutto questo grazie alle porcate di Fax e Max lo scorso anno. D'altronde però, la soluzione è investire subito centinaia di milioni



Il modello Arsenal/Borussia???
A me va benissimo peccato che abbiamo preso un pistola ****** isterica che come prima operazione ha regalato 9 milioni NETTI ad un trombone con il mal di schiena come Higuain ed in panchina ha confermato un pescivendolo...
Halilovic e Mauri in un modello Arsenal/Borussia li avrebbero già utilizzati con regolarità.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Dicembre 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> A questo punto se alla parole di Leo seguiranno i fatti come logico che sia risulterà chiaro che Elliott non vuole investire, la scusa uefa/4 posto è propedeutica a cio; detto questo cari Leo e Paolo tanti cari auguri, se lo scenario presente e futuro é quello descritto comincerò a non guardare più le partite del Milan in attesa di un proprietario che semmai un giorno capiterà, davvero vorrà riportare il club dove dovrebbe stare ; tanti auguri e buon divertimento a veder giocare questa squadra allenata da Gattuso lottare per i prossimi anni per il 4/7 posto davvero auguri e di nuovo buon divertimento....



Troppo facile così, mi spiace.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.
> Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...



Cosa doveva dire? Rino è esonerato a prescindere dal risultato contro la Spal? Sono dichiarazioni di facciata. L'unica notizia probabilmente vera è quella su Paquetà.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Dicembre 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Peppe di Stefano anche Leonardo ha parlato a Milanello, di seguito un estratto delle dichiarazioni:
> 
> "Gattuso in bilico? Rino non è mai stato in dubbio. Si va avanti con lui. Ci aspettiamo una scossa contro la Spal, ma non abbiamo mai pensato ad un cambio allenatore. Stiamo vivendo un periodo particolare. Stiamo rimettendo la macchina in moto.
> Mercato? Sarà un mercato di opportunità, nessuna spesa folle. La UEFA ha mandato un richiamo dopo l'acquisto di Paqueta, così non si poteva andare avanti. Ci hanno diffidato, abbiamo le mani legate.
> ...



Poteva andarmi bene fino all'ultima frase, un discorso "normale" da manager... ma l'ultima frase....


----------

